# Raw food how much?



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

My boy Chi-Chi is now 15 months old and weighs 6lbs he is fed a totally raw diet but im wondering if somebody could let me know the recommended daily weights of meat for a chi of this size. I measure his food by eye at the moment but would like a rough idea of weight as i feel he could do with loosing a little weight.

This is our first tiny dog and im therefore used to feeding larger breeds, im worried that as im doing it by the eye i maybe giving him too much meat. He is also fed twice a day morning and night.

Could anybody please tell me the rough daily allowence of raw food for a dog of this size.

thank you x


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have just found the raw calculator which says 1oz per meal, so am i right in thinking Chi should have half an oz in morning and half an oz at night?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

half an ounce seems too little to me. It is usually 2-3% of ideal adult weight. Brody, for example, weighs 5 pounds and eats 3-4 ounces a day. I usually do 2 ounces in the morning and 2 ounces in the evening. Sometimes a little more or less. An ounce is about the size of an ice cube or a tablespoon.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

openallhours27 said:


> I have just found the raw calculator which says 1oz per meal, so am i right in thinking Chi should have half an oz in morning and half an oz at night?


He should have 1 oz per meal, so 1 oz in the morning at 1 oz at night. I used this calculator to figure out how much to feed each of my dogs:


Calculate

According to the calculator, Lion(6 lbs) needs about 3 oz of food per day. I weigh their meals because I started out by feeding them WAY too much.. I didn't realize how small 3 oz of meat is.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds good, at the mo judging by eye he prob has 2oz morning and 2 oz in evening, i think ill try 1oz and 1 oz then see how he goes, hes not fat but well covered and im finding it hard to feel his ribs. I would like him to be a little leaner.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's very easy to overfeed on raw. They require very little food when it is all bio-available to them with no fillers, as is found in regular processed foods. Energy levels plays a part as well. Brody has a very fast metabolism and can be hard to keep weight on. An easy keeper might only require 2 ounces a day. It's a case of knowing your dog and adjusting. If they look and feel ribby, cut back. If they are getting pudgy, feed more.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you ill give it a try.


----------

